# Can somebody help my wittle brother..



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*"What's wrong Little Leo?"*

[attachment=49194:IMG_2612.JPG]

*I'm too embarrassed to say, Mia, but...I...I can't find my wittle jingles *

[attachment=49195:IMG_2610.JPG]

*I'll help you look for them Leo*

[attachment=49196:IMG_2613.JPG]

*Mia, anything..are they over there???????*

[attachment=49197:IMG_2616.JPG]

*Can someone help my wittle brother?*

[attachment=49198:IMG_2611.JPG]

*Oh Mia, don't worry, I think it's hopeless *

[attachment=49199:IMG_2617.JPG]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... poor little guy!!! :wub: Now Momma, you could not look into getting two little marbles put back in for him. :HistericalSmiley: 


I love the pictures. They are too cute!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a good sister. Leo is sure a good sport. In no time he will forget all about those little nuisances and love being free.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, that is soooo cute.  I couldn't help but crack up. :HistericalSmiley: Poor Leo, hopefully he'll forget all about his little jingles. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG, that was way too cute!!! :smrofl:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how adorable they are!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Christine -- thanks for brigthening up my Saturday night. This made me laugh and laugh.

So glad that Mia and Leo are doing so well. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Mia is such a good big sister!!!! :wub: They are both adorable!!!! :wub: 

Your captions are perfect, Christine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

It's ok Leo.......mommy did the right thing. You'll forget all about your jingle balls in just a few days.!!!!! You both look so adorable!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jingles, that was it! I couldn't remember what you called them in my comment in your last pictures of forlorn Leo and happy Mia. Oh poor baby Leo. I do think that is what is bothering him. He knows there is something missing. Mia is so sweet helping him look. Oh I would love to just cuddle them gently and give them kisses. BTW I knew you'd have them sleeping on your chest


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How sweet of Mia to help Leo out! Tell Leo it's ok....the jingles were just extra baggage! hehe


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor wittle Leo :wub:! :smrofl:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, how sweet is that - helping out her lil bro. :wub: Your babies are just precious. 

I LOVE those bassinets - so adorable.

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: How adorable!


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhh poor Leo.. I hope he is feeling well & forgets about his marbles soon. Your babies are very sweet, just adorable. Where did you get thier beds, they are too cute.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh poor baby Leo - I want to just pull him gently out of the screen and give him a hug, he looks so pitiful without his "jingles" ..

It's ok Leo - Bella likes a man without extra baggage - nudge nudge, wink wink ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy says "hey Leo! Look under the sofa. We find everything there!"


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

How adorable are those two! :wub: Hope everyone's feeling ok and recovering quickly.


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Your babies are just adorable. I must say you made my evening. Poor little Leo, it will be ok! I bet momma has lots of kisses and a couple of treats for the baby. Adorable, kissable babies. Their little beds are darling!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so sweet, poor little Leo and his lost jingles!!! And how sweet of Mia to help look for them. :wub: Christine, your babies are just too cute for words!!


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

Nothing worse than missing jingles......Your babies are sooooooooo cute. 
Jennifer & Bella


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lool thanks for the giggle ^_^

Glad that little Leo is doing well ...and Mia is such a good sister


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute babies!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Adorable! :aktion033:


----------

